# Ladyfish in the surf



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Has anybody found Ladyfish in the surf this year? Is is still too early? Last June I had a blast casting into giant schools right in the surf.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I caught about a half dozen on monday on okaloosa island.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

They got here in full force this week, in the surf and in the sound.

My client on Monday had a blast catching them onthe Sage XP 8 wt... big ones.. averaging about 3 lbs.... pink clousers.. go get em...don't forget a fluoro shock leader of at least 20 lbs and retie after a couple of fish.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, yeah they're out there and you don't have to wade to far. Just watch for the jellies...



Edit: My bad, sort of bumped an old post.


----------

